# anyone know there chestnut trees



## smokerjim (Jul 27, 2021)

have a big chestnut tree and i'm not sure what type it is, never tried eating them but would like to try them, but afraid i'll poison myself. any clue on what type it is. Edible?


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 27, 2021)

The fruit would probably be bitter, but the nut inside would most likely be ok. 
I really don't know, though. I've heard of people roasting them on an open fire at Christmas :-)


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 27, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> The fruit would probably be bitter, but the nut inside would most likely be ok.
> I really don't know, though. I've heard of people roasting them on an open fire at Christmas :-)


sorry smokey, i should of been more clear that i was just talking about the nuts inside. years ago  roasting them at christmas was pretty popular around here, now not so much.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm pretty sure an edible chestnut will have a spiney outside to them.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 27, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> I'm pretty sure an edible chestnut will have a spiney outside to them.


i've heard that, been searching online but can't seem to find one that looks like mine


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 27, 2021)

My buddy said it's likely a hickory tree .. a shagbark hickory or a bitternut hickory.  He's looking at it on his phone though.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 27, 2021)

Can you post a better picture of the bark?


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 27, 2021)

the nuts look like my black walnut


----------



## DIYerDave (Jul 27, 2021)

Looks like a plain ol' hickory nut to me.
I have a few here and the squirrels love them.


----------



## PAS (Jul 27, 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?q=hic...SXc0KHbZ0BAQQ_h16BAgWEAE#imgrc=8odqD4QLhBOZkM


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 27, 2021)

^^^^^^^ Yup, Hickory!


----------



## bertman (Jul 27, 2021)

Yeah, I don't think that's chestnut.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Can you post a better picture of the bark?


I'll get a better picture later and cut a husk open later when I get home. I was looking at the post pas posted and it sure looks like that, thanks.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2021)

DIYerDave said:


> Looks like a plain ol' hickory nut to me.
> I have a few here and the squirrels love them.


That would explain why I couldn't find a chestnut online that looked like my tree


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 28, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> That would explain why I couldn't find a chestnut online that looked like my tree


Food for the offset some day....


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Food for the offset some day....


Maybe sooner then later now that I know it's a hickory.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 30, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> My buddy said it's likely a hickory tree .. a shagbark hickory or a bitternut hickory.  He's looking at it on his phone though.


sorry it took so long but here is some bark photos. same tree opposite sides.


----------

